# Gaping Hole Costume - Awesome Idea!



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

http://dvice.com/archives/2009/02/gaping_hole_cos.php

This has so many potential uses.










And Here's a video of the same basic idea

Video-Death Becomes Her Costume 2008 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3224/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@088f00da00


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy COW!!!!!

That absolutely rocks. It doesn't fit with my costume but SOMEBODY on here needs to do this.

Oh HEY! There's really no need to put the camera in the spot in back corresponding to the exact center of the front wound... the girl's dress had the camera mounted below the exit wound, it looked like... with 2 screens and two cameras, you could have a 2-way hole. You'd look just as cool from behind as you do from the front. Oh, man... I have GOT to do this... but no money.... aaarrrrgghhh by the time I can afford to do this it'll be commercially available and everyone will have one. ugh. This is too cool.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats awsome haha


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great costume. It will have alot of people scratching their heads.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

What type of lcd player do you suppose he's using? An ipod touch doesn't have a video input. That player looks smaller than a normal dvd player.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Very Cool. I like the look with a simple costume.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is brilliant! You will definitely have people trying to figure out that one.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very cool !!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is really cool.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool costume. Great idea!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's just a small (maybe 7") portable DVD player screen like the one she used.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

The title of your thread gave me a good chuckle and the costume flat out rocks.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

How clever! Using two cameras so you have the gaping hole on both sides is a terrific idea too! Of course I can just see me now, I trip and fall and manage to demolish 2 cameras and screens simultaneously ha, ha!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I need to look into some black cowboy bad-man duds. I see Bad Bob (from _Judge Roy Bean_) written all over this.

"Bean-O!!! I come ta shoot yer eyes out! Then I'm gonna take my ivory-handled knife and cut yer head off... sell it to a friend of mine at a carnival! Ya hear me Bean-O??!!!"

*BLAM*

Heh.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Great idea Revenant, please post pictures of this if you do it! 

For some reason I had a soldier from long ago carrying a musket in my head but Bad Bob totally works for this too!


----------

